# the dance



## summergirljea (Jul 17, 2013)

help please, marriage of 32yrs has always been casual,laid back no real rules or expectations [young].husband not real social,we never danced at our wedding....yrs later I danced for the 1st time in my life {slow dance} w/stranger at karaoke w/my sister in law,with stranger that just wanted to dance. told my husband he just said "you knew what I was when you married me" implying that I should not expected any dances w/him. needless to say it breaks my heart. don't you give n take,meet in the middle when you LOVE someone? I don't ask for very much at all. trying to rec after an ea he had w/young girl into drugs ect he was trying to help.he says we've drifted apart, and says he does't make me happy anymore, i say he just stopped needing ME. any advice or comments? thanks...glad you all are there to talk to..i'm so lonely...eat,work..try to sleep ..so lonely n sad.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey,

I was your husband to a certain extent. When my W left, I was willing to do almost anything to get her back. She was too far gone to work with me.

Summer, I see you becoming so unhappy that you leave. At that point, he will be more open to work on your marriage than any other time before or after.

Try the straight forward approach asking for MC and whatever else you want. If he says "No", I just reiterate he will never be more open to change when you walk out.

Best of luck,
Stretch


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So find something OTHER than dancing to do with your husband. Start dating again. 

If you ask me, you expecting too much to demand he start doing something that he's never done before. Many guys don't like dancing, and feel very self-conscious about it. Yes, it would be nice if he would. But try to compromise. At least as a starting point. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

